

When will Hacker News be available on IPv6? - janvdberg

I mean, really. With IPv6 day coming up and all.
======
namecast
HN is served by CloudFlare, and CloudFlare's edge servers should _offer_ you
an IPv6 address if you ask for an AAAA record - they certainly do for my
domains - but it looks like someone hasn't clicked the 'sure, serve my site
over v6' button in the CloudFlare UI.

If I run

dig -t AAAA news.ycombinator.com

I don't get any records returned, unlike every other CF hosted site that I
tested. HTTP headers and NS records confirm CloudFlare is running things, just
not offering v6 addresses...

~~~
p1mrx
This site had AAAAs for a few hours back in May 2013 (I think during the
switch to CloudFlare from whatever they were using before). But when accessed
over IPv6, it would just hang for a while, and dump an error message.

So, presumably the HN backend can't handle IPv6 addresses in the CloudFlare
HTTP headers, and rather than fix the problem, they just turned it off.

~~~
kogir
You are correct.

------
kogir
Shortly before internet connections only come with IPv6 addresses. As long as
IPv4 is working, why spend any time on it?

Seriously, this is like pestering people to fix y2k bugs in 1980.

